# MAC + Mickey Contractor - Jan 2011



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2010)

Place all your *MAC + Mickey Contractor* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 

​ 


 
* Check out the full color story: http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/171457/mac-x-mickey-contractor-collaboration-jan-2011 *

*Chat in the discussion thread:* *http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/171458/mac-x-mickey-contractor-discussion/30*


----------



## User38 (Oct 30, 2010)

ok here goes: fluidlines Ivy, Siahi and I posted Shade (disc) for comparison:


http://[URL="http://s961.photobucket.com/albums/ae100/HerGreyness/?action=view&current=DSCN0916.jpg"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## User38 (Oct 30, 2010)

Saffron Es:

http://[URL="http://s961.photobucket.com/albums/ae100/HerGreyness/?action=view&current=DSCN0918.jpg"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## User38 (Oct 30, 2010)

Base yellow -- just to give you all an idea of the yellow corrector colour:

http://[URL="http://s961.photobucket.com/albums/ae100/HerGreyness/?action=view&current=DSCN0920.jpg"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## s_lost (Jan 4, 2011)

Nars Night Porter X MAC Oomph:


----------



## annielise (Jan 5, 2011)

Yash, Mehr, Gulabi




  	Yash, Mehr
  	Gulabi






  	Lipglasses




  	Flesh, Lust








  	Flesh over Yash




  	Lust over Mehr




  	Gulabi




  	Select Moisturecover Concealer on NC30-35 skin:
  	Coral Corrector/Yellow Corrector








  	Top: NC43, NC23
	Bottom: Coral Corrector/Yellow Corrector

	 Blushes:




  	Sur, Gana




  	Sur




  	Gana




  	Sur, Gana






  	Sur compared to Prim & Proper from Liberty of London:




  	Prim & Proper, Sur

  	Eye Shadows:




  	Athma quad:
  	Jaan, Folie
  	Vivah, Carbon




  	Jaan, Folie
  	Vivah, Carbon













  	Oomph, Marvel
  	Rani




  	Oomph




  	Marvel




  	Rani




  	Oomph, Marvel
  	Rani





  	Fluidlines:




  	Ivy, Siahi




  	Ivy, Siahi


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2011)

Mehr Lipstick, Saffron Shadow, Siahi Fluidline, #12 MUFE Aqua Eyes(for comparison). Sorry, these are kinda big.


----------



## martiryb (Jan 6, 2011)

fluidline Ivy
	fluidline Siahi





  	eye shadow Marvel
  	blush Sur


----------



## luvlydee (Jan 6, 2011)

Yash & Mehr Lipstick




  	Athma Quad




  	I will try posting swatches on my lips and eyes tomorrow during the day when there is better lighting


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 6, 2011)

Natural Lips:





  	Mehr:





  	Gulabi:





  	Siahi:


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mehr Lipstick


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 8, 2011)

All swatches on NW25 skin with no base:




  	top to bottom: Siahi, Delft and Lise Watier Black teal e/l




  	top to bottom: Off The Radar p/m (LE), Saffron e/s, MUFE #18


----------



## stickles (Jan 9, 2011)

Better late than never!

  	Some old LE colors compared plus some other gel liners:

  	Top: Macroviolet, Maybelline s09, *Dark Diversion*, Delineate

  	Bottom Left: Royal Wink, Coffret D'Or Blue, Bobbi Brown Sapphire Shimmer, Penned, *Siahi*, Shade

  	Bottom Right: Blue Peep, Jadeye, *Ivy*


----------



## soco210 (Jan 9, 2011)

Siahi Fluidline (left side)




  	With Flash (bottom)





  	Without Flash (Left)


----------



## Fianna (Jan 9, 2011)

Mehr l/s on lips


----------



## soco210 (Jan 10, 2011)

MEHR Lipstick

  	with flash




  	without flash




  	With Flash on lips




  	Oomph & Saffron Eye Shadow (all with flash)


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 11, 2011)

Gana Swatches


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jan 13, 2011)

A




*L-R: Brave, Mehr, MUFE Rouge Artist Intense Mat #5*


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jan 13, 2011)

Siahi Fluidline






  	Siahi (one swipe)


----------



## luvlydee (Jan 14, 2011)

L - R (2 swipes each)
  	Mehr - Hug me - Velvet Teddy - Peachstock - Yash





  	L - R 
  	Lust - Viva Glam V - Revealing - Flesh


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mehr lipstick (alone) 

  Mehr lipstick+Lush lipglass


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gulabi lipstick


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2011)

Gulabi on NC15 skin- natural light, no flash


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 8, 2011)

Marvel & Oomph


----------



## bis (Feb 18, 2011)

Mehr vs. BB Plum Rose


----------

